
Motivational Books Recommended by 8 Billionaires - kp10
https://www.goodvitae.com/8-best-motivational-books-8-billionaires/
======
rcar1046
Somehow, I doubt any of the 8 billionaires needed motivational books. Maybe,
I'm in the minority, but I find the entire self-help, motivational, Tim
Ferris, Gobundance, rah rah stuff to be pathetic and most if not all of the
purveyors of this stuff to be on par with the salesman that calls me every 3
months from my car dealership to "see how I'm doing".

Just go out and start doing stuff. If you're not of a personality to do that,
perhaps working for someone else and following a lead is more suitable for
your personality. Nothing wrong with that.

~~~
kp10
Yeh! Nothing can substitute action. I agree with you

------
masonic
These all have hidden affiliate-tagged links to Amazon India.

------
thinkingemote
This reminds me of the books that claim to be able to make you a millionaire.
how? By selling a book claiming to make you a millionaire.

